# Embedded JBoss  Problem beim Deployment



## syfds (6. Jun 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe Probleme beim Deployment mit JBoss Embedded. Der Server wird erfolgreich gestartet. 


```
Bootstrap bootstrap = Bootstrap.getInstance();
boostrap.bootstrap();
```

als nächstes versuche ich meine jar Dateien zu deployen:


```
bootstrap.scanClasspath("pfad/zu/den/jars");
```

wobei das Deployment erfolgreich(ohne Exceptions) durchläuft. Wenn ich aber Instanz einer Klasse mit der Methode *lookup()* abfrage, bekomme ich eine Exception (_class is not bound_). 

Kann man irgendwie überprüfen, ob die richtigen Klassen deployt wurden? Ist es möglich, dass die jars überhaupt nicht deployt werden?

Ich wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar!

MfG

Sergey


----------



## maki (6. Jun 2011)

*verschoben*


----------



## FArt (6. Jun 2011)

syfds hat gesagt.:


> Ist es möglich, dass die jars überhaupt nicht deployt werden?
> 
> Ich wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar!
> 
> ...



Ja, das ist möglich. Um das festzustellen, hast du aber zu wenig Informationen mitgeliefert.

Funktioniert denn dieses Deployment (in genau dieser Form) mit einem normalen JBoss? Geht es um Ressourcen, die einfach einem JAR (Library) liegen, und die du "plain" deployt hast? Müsstest du evtl. die gesamten Ressourcen nicht in einem EAR oder WAR deployen? Und was sagt das Logging? Werden deine Archive alle deployt (also nicht nur auf Fehler achten, sondern auch das restliche Logging berücksichtigen)?


----------



## syfds (7. Jun 2011)

erstmals bedanke ich mich für deine schnelle Antwort!



FArt hat gesagt.:


> Funktioniert denn dieses Deployment (in genau dieser Form) mit einem normalen JBoss?



Das Deployment sollte mit dem Embedded JBoss ausgeführt werden. 



FArt hat gesagt.:


> Geht es um Ressourcen, die einfach einem JAR (Library) liegen, und die du "plain" deployt hast?



Ja.



FArt hat gesagt.:


> Müsstest du evtl. die gesamten Ressourcen nicht in einem EAR oder WAR deployen?



Ich habe gelesen, dass Embedded JBoss mit EARs nicht umgehen kann, daher habe ich versucht die JARs zu deployen. 



FArt hat gesagt.:


> Und was sagt das Logging? Werden deine Archive alle deployt (also nicht nur auf Fehler achten, sondern auch das restliche Logging berücksichtigen)?



Derzeit verfüge ich leider über keine Log-Ausgabe, das einzige was ich noch im Gedächtnis habe ist, dass beim erfolgreichen Deployment die Beans angegeben werden, ungefähr in der Form:


```
[INFO] installing bean: <bean-name> <bean-properties>...
```

sowas hatte ich in meinem Log nicht. Deswegen bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass die jars nicht deployt wurden. 

Ich verwende das Embedded JBoss für Unit Tests.


----------



## FArt (7. Jun 2011)

Mir ist klar, dass du mit dem Embedded JBoss arbeiten wolltest, aber wenn dein Deployment schon mit einem echten JBoss nicht funktioniert, gehe ich davon aus, dass es mit dem Embedded JBoss auch nicht gehen würde.

Plain JARs deployt der JBoss meines Wissens nicht. JARs mit EJBs usw. werden deployt und man sieht das im Logfile. Libraries müssen meines Wissens über ein EAR oder WAR (auch RAR?) gekapselt werden.


----------

